# Blackberry USB only charging for 3 sec. then nothing



## nastacha (May 15, 2009)

When I plug my Blackberry Curve into the computer using the USB cable, the battery indicates it is charging, for about 3 seconds, and then it stops charging, and the device is not even detected on the computer. My Computer does not "see" it, the BB Desktop Manager does not see it, and nothing happens. If I leave the usb in the phone, it does not do anything. I have tried the following things to troubleshoot:
-restart computer
-reinstall/update all drivers, software
-tried all usb ports (i dont use a hub at all)
-different usb cords
-different computers
-hard reset on phone

if i had to guess i'd say it is not getting enough power to the phone to do anything - but it detects it for about 3 secs when you first plug it in.

can anyone help?

thanks so much!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suspect that the battery is defective. That's the exact symptoms I get when a laptop battery is dead, it just immediately floats up to the maximum voltage and the charging circuit thinks it's charged.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I would suggest the same thing as John. Also (just throwing this out), do you get any notification of a power overload for the USB device? I'm starting to have an issue where if I plug two things in, the computer prompts that the USB ports are using too much power. Just thought it might be worth it to mention.

Also, do you have a 120 VAC to USB adapter? Try charging it that way, and see what happens (if the main issue is just getting the phone charged).


----------

